# Is this neutral or more for a girl



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think it's good for either, probably more for a boy than a girl as it's quite 'chunky' in style. Just choose a suitable or natural colour. 
A lovely pattern.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

K8 said:


> I think it's good for either, probably more for a boy than a girl as it's quite 'chunky' in style. Just choose a suitable or natural colour.
> A lovely pattern.


Thanks I'm struggling to understand what rows I've to decrease on for the fronts and what ends


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I like it for either, but would agree with K8 that it looks more for a boy.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I think more for a boy, but luckily girls can wear anything..


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

My thought is the color yarn you choose will be the deciding factor for a feminine or masculine sweater.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Love the pattern. IMO neutral in general. You could do the girl's in pink, or if you don't know the sex, use white. You could trim the little girl's with tiny flowers in the circles. Also use girlie buttons.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Blue or lemon would be lovely on a boy.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I think of those a feminine colors they would have looked goofy on my son so totally he only looked good in blue as an infant. His twin sister would have done well in both those colors.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking neutral. Buttons and yarn color could differentiate. Nice pattern.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Most Aran stitch patterns are unisex.

Not sure why you are concerned about lengths since we are all alike at that age--short and stout. Once they reach infant hood then that's everyone for themselves since we all grow at different rates and directions. Nothing wrong with a little round midriff peeking out--look what they wear when they get older for heavens sake!!!

Colors--who cares! It wasn't that long ago ALL infants/toddlers and even children were dressed the same--maybe the pendulum should swing back in that direction for those that are having identity issues when they start getting older. Just love when people come up to a infant all in pink and say "what a cute baby boy"--maybe that would be a good way to put a stop to all the madness. IMO they should all be dressed in military blue or black so that when they start looking around they realize they have clothes on and the adults should wear baby pink and blue to show they are proud of the sex they are LOL.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

that is a beautiful pattern and I think it would suit either just depends on what colour you choose  whatever you choose it will be lovely.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

tracy said:


> Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

The basic pattern would be good for either. THe thing to remember is Girls buttonholes go on the Right Front, Boys go on the Left Front. To make it truly unisex, put buttonholes on both fronts, then back the side you want the buttons on for this baby with grosgrain ribbon and sew buttons to the ribbon when you know what the sex is. Then choose a neutral color -- green yellow, white, ecru, etc. if you want it to be truly unisex.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it borders on being somewhat feminine, but I do think it will depend on color you choose. I even like brown for a baby boy. If you do a scarf, I would not put fringe on it for a boy. 

It also depends on the father, so think about that before you invest that much time/effort into it. You want it to get good wear. A lot of dads don't care, but my son, for instance, is RIDICULOUS when it comes to what he thinks is too "girly" for his upcoming baby boy. He doesn't even like baby blue! :roll: Luckily, at least around here, it seems to be fashionable for lots of baby boy clothes to be bright blue, red, green, brown (or mixture of the above) and football themed, so I found a lot of onsies and such that he likes, unlike the mother's side who went for a lot of baby blues. He'll have a balanced mixture of clothes.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You took the words right out of my mouth. LOL!!!


inkie said:


> Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I think the pattern is unisex but leaning a little more toward boy or tomboy (if a baby can be a tomboy). The yarn color and the choice of buttons (oooh, kmangal's buttons are fabulous) will still be the determining factor. The right color and princess buttons could easily girly it up.

And, for what it's worth, to me the hooded version looks a little more boyish and of course who you're making it for would determine which side you put the buttons on.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Curious, does anyone really pay that much attention to which side the buttons need to be anymore? Maybe because I seem to be shaped funny (not Igor- just long limbs and slim build), I wear men and women's clothes, depending on which fits, so I don't even notice when the buttons or zippers are 'backwards.' 

Anyway; the color is probably more a determining factor than the style. Even then, it seems that an awful lot of men wear pink anymore, so that may be going by the wayside, too.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I have NEVER paid attention to which side buttons are on and didn't even know there was a difference until I was an adult. :-D I'm not the most observant person in the world.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Absolutely works for either. Personally, I'd make it in ecru as a neutral. I've been told (by young mothers) pink, lavender and yellow are feminine, while mint green, blues, beiges and browns work well for boys. You can make buttonholes on either side. Traditionally: Buttonholes on right for girl, on left front for boy. But--truthfully--most non-knitters aren't even aware of this difference. And if you REALLY want to stay gender-neutral, do it in an ecru with toggle buttons and NO buttonholes


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put either of those colors on a boy, but the pattern is definitely unisex. Just choose good boyish yarn for a boy and go for it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree, depends on the color of yarn used.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The wee hoodie would be nice in a strong colour for a boy. Red, denim blue or grey all work well.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

either one, boys are wearing more color now.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't put either of those colors on a boy. The actual pattern would definitely suit either a girl or boy. It depends on the colour you choose.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Neutral for sure. Lovely pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would also think either. Great looking sweaters.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with K8. Either pattern is suitable for a boy or girl.
Choose colour accordingly.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My daughter, all in pink, and people would say "oh, what a cute little boy!"

With my son, he finally learned in high school that he looked gorgeous in pink!

He didn't want to listen to his fashionista sister. LOL

If people are so afraid of corrupting little boys and little girls, they should give the boy a Barbie and a girl a GI Joe. That way, they'll grow up choosing the right gender. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... Colors--who cares! It wasn't that long ago ALL infants/toddlers and even children were dressed the same--maybe the pendulum should swing back in that direction for those that are having identity issues when they start getting older. Just love when people come up to a infant all in pink and say "what a cute baby boy"--maybe that would be a good way to put a stop to all the madness. IMO they should all be dressed in military blue or black so that when they start looking around they realize they have clothes on and the adults should wear baby pink and blue to show they are proud of the sex they are LOL.


I'm with you! <standing ovation>


----------



## scorpian (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely pattern would like to buy this can you tell me the name and pattern number would be very grateful.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think more for a boy, because of the design of it. I would love to know where you got the pattern I really like that.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> I'm with you! <standing ovation>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jpenfound (Jan 25, 2014)

I think top one looks baby girl; bottom one either. Pattern is very nice. Also, chunky is okay for old baby, I think. Perhaps a little too chunky for newborn.


----------



## jpenfound (Jan 25, 2014)

I think top one looks baby girl; bottom one either. Pattern is very nice. Also, chunky is okay for older baby, I think. Perhaps a little too chunky for newborn.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

inkie said:


> Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I would also know where to get this pattern, thank you.


Elaine3975 said:


> I think more for a boy, because of the design of it. I would love to know where you got the pattern I really like that.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely kmanga . With the cable patterns I think a dark colour tends to hide the cable pattern but the pattern would suit either sex so the colour should be one which you feel would suit your baby boy.I am a boit biased as I favour bright colours .


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

either the colour will be key :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the pattern is great for either boy or girl...just depends on the color you use.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

...........Either!!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

tracy said:


> Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


green yes for a boy...lavender for a girl.
Jane


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JTM said:


> green yes for a boy...lavender for a girl.
> Jane


I agree with Jane, I think the lavender for a girl and the green for a boy. The pattern seems fine for either; just depends on the color you use.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> My daughter, all in pink, and people would say "oh, what a cute little boy!"
> 
> With my son, he finally learned in high school that he looked gorgeous in pink!
> 
> ...


My mother use to create our costumes for the school Halloween party (back when they did such things). One year my sister was the Big Bad Wolf (she was the tallest being the oldest) and us three boys were the Three Little Pigs. We took the Grand Prize! I can still remember my curly tail hanging from my overalls (being the mason pig).

But of course we grew for the next year so all that could be used again was the wolf outfit. My sister then (being the oldest and more responsible) was the tea cup and saucer (just before poodle skirt days LOL) with the dry ice inside the cup to make "steam" and I being still the smallest was the dough nut with jelly filling (cellophane in the "hole" so I could see). That left my oldest brother without a costume since the next brother fit the wolf out fit. So she made him into Little Red Riding Hood (thinking the red would be okay) and guess who won the Grand Prize--him! When he went on stage to collect his prize the judge handed him a bag of Jacks! My mother had to go on stage and remove his hood since all he could do was stand there and stare at the Jacks--judge gave him a baseball bat instead...

P.S. I was greatly pissed because I thought I made a cute dough nut--if only I had worn the hooded cape :-(


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


I agree


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Adorable buttons kmangal! I think the color you choose will determine if it is for a boy or girl. Today they are using more bold colors for both. I just made a blanket, hat and booties for a newborn in a coffee brown. That is one of the colors she chose for her nursery. i see my grandbabies wearing black, grey, brown, more and more.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Either a boy or a girl, it's adorable


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I think both would be good for boy or girl. Just depends on the colors.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Rena67 said:


> that is a beautiful pattern and I think it would suit either just depends on what colour you choose  whatever you choose it will be lovely.


Ditto


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Depending on the parents thoughts on lavender, I'd say both, the green, definitely both.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the pattern would work for either sex. It's a cute one.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Could be for either, I think it would depend on the colour and maybe the use. A boy's cardigan or a girl's coat.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I would say either. When I see lacy patterns I reserve them for a girl, but the cables would work for a girl or boy. Really cute pattern!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


I agree.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I, personally, would use them for either boy or girl in those colors. I do agree that for a boy the fringe on the scarf should be taken off. If possible, please let me know where to get the pattern. It is beautiful. Great job! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

tracy said:


> Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


I have done a similar pattern for both boys and girls. Pink for the girl and I did blue for the boys . Both turned out well. It is a favourite pattern of mine, knitted it a nUmber of times.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Just for interests sake. Back in the day boys wore pink and girls wore blue. How odd that they thought pink was masculine, which explains pictures of men wearing pink shirts and women wearing any shade of blue or purple/mauve in pictures.
I read about this a few months ago, although I can't remember where, but I'll bet if you google boys in pink shirts or some such thing, it may come up.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I think the hooded one is more boy, although maybe not in purple. The one with the hat seems unisex to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


I agree. Yarn color choice is the key. I would make this for a boy. The pattern is uni-sex and not particularly female.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I think the pattern is cute no matter whom it is for and the colour will be the deciding factor. I don't think any kid will grow up and say, "Why did you let me wear that sweater, it was for a boy?"
No one will care except that you have taken the time to make a lovely sweater, lucky child!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

disgo said:


> My mother use to create our costumes for the school Halloween party (back when they did such things). One year my sister was the Big Bad Wolf (she was the tallest being the oldest) and us three boys were the Three Little Pigs. We took the Grand Prize! I can still remember my curly tail hanging from my overalls (being the mason pig).
> 
> But of course we grew for the next year so all that could be used again was the wolf outfit. My sister then (being the oldest and more responsible) was the tea cup and saucer (just before poodle skirt days LOL) with the dry ice inside the cup to make "steam" and I being still the smallest was the dough nut with jelly filling (cellophane in the "hole" so I could see). That left my oldest brother without a costume since the next brother fit the wolf out fit. So she made him into Little Red Riding Hood (thinking the red would be okay) and guess who won the Grand Prize--him! When he went on stage to collect his prize the judge handed him a bag of Jacks! My mother had to go on stage and remove his hood since all he could do was stand there and stare at the Jacks--judge gave him a baseball bat instead...
> 
> P.S. I was greatly pissed because I thought I made a cute dough nut--if only I had worn the hooded cape :-(


I agree that color and buttons are key in making styles masculine or feminine.

Great story! Thanks for sharing these memories!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

To me they are girl colors.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I think either could wear it. Very nice for boy or girl.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

i agree with many, just depends on your color choice . . . absolutely beautiful patterns!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

tracy said:


> Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


I feel the style itself can be for either by adapting the colors.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I think the pattern is cute no matter whom it is for and the colour will be the deciding factor. I don't think any kid will grow up and say, "Why did you let me wear that sweater, it was for a boy?"
> No one will care except that you have taken the time to make a lovely sweater, lucky child!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


what a beautiful choice of yarn!!! love! love!! love!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Boy or a girl could use this pattern, depending on the colour and weight of the yarn you use. 

very nice pattern but I could not see the top well. What is the name of this pattern please?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

disgo said:


> Most Aran stitch patterns are unisex.
> 
> Not sure why you are concerned about lengths since we are all alike at that age--short and stout. Once they reach infant hood then that's everyone for themselves since we all grow at different rates and directions. Nothing wrong with a little round midriff peeking out--look what they wear when they get older for heavens sake!!!
> 
> Colors--who cares! It wasn't that long ago ALL infants/toddlers and even children were dressed the same--maybe the pendulum should swing back in that direction for those that are having identity issues when they start getting older. Just love when people come up to a infant all in pink and say "what a cute baby boy"--maybe that would be a good way to put a stop to all the madness. IMO they should all be dressed in military blue or black so that when they start looking around they realize they have clothes on and the adults should wear baby pink and blue to show they are proud of the sex they are LOL.


Completely agree, disgo. All this pink/blue stuff infuriates me. Luckily there's now a rising tide of opposition and several stores have stopped segregating boys'/girls' toys and clothes..

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cottageq (Jan 13, 2014)

It reads boy to me..I would chose another pattern for a girl since that are so many out there...if sex is unknown then go with it..maybe a soft gray..and then add the correct buttons and flowers..


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

It would be fine for a boy or girl. I wouldn't bother with the scarf for a baby though.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

If you are doing the exact colours in the picture I would say for a girl especially the lilac one. The pattern could be for either sex


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> My thought is the color yarn you choose will be the deciding factor for a feminine or masculine sweater.


My thoughts exactly.

:thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

The sweater itself is suitable for either boy or girl. I feel It's definitely gender specific based on the color you make it.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

The sweaters are adorable. The babies only care if they are comfortable. Color preferences seem to be regional and change over time. I'm not sure exactly what you're asking. Is this for yours, a friend, donation? Fuscia is the "in" color this year, I'm seeing more lavender in men's clothes this year. Good luck. Are you making these? Are these pictures if your knitting? Beautiful job. 

Where is Paisley? Is the cutie in your avatar yours?


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> My thought is the color yarn you choose will be the deciding factor for a feminine or masculine sweater.


Agree. Great pattern for either a girl or boy, depending on the colour. Having said that, there are also colours that are unisex as well.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm thinking neutral. Buttons and yarn color could differentiate. Adorable...love the hoodie.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I think they're both masculine.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> My thought is the color yarn you choose will be the deciding factor for a feminine or masculine sweater.


I agree with Cheryl -- depends on what colors you choose. It's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

The pattern is good for either, but color choice would determine suitability. If for a boy, I'd put the buttonholes on the other side. I really like the design!


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!! And I love the idea of dressing infants, toddlers alike in a basic color till the child starts picking his/her own colors.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I love the pattern and definitely suitable for a boy or a girl but obviously would depend on colour of yarn.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Neutral. The color choice will determine gender if you want to be specific. Gender unknown? Opt for a soft green or aqua. Who says cables are only for the boys? You go girl.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


My thoughts as well! Really nice work!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Feb 9, 2014)

Where did you find this pattern? I have a new grandbaby on the way and would like to make this


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

why not for a little boy in the right colors!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely for either a boy or a girl. I love cables on everyone!!


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

That's a perfect pattern. Just change the color of the yarn and you have a beautiful sweater for a boy or girl


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

inkie said:


> Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


love this sweater, but not for a boy with those buttons.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> My thought is the color yarn you choose will be the deciding factor for a feminine or masculine sweater.


I agree with this statement. But great sweater patterns.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

The bottom one is ok for a boy.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

inkie said:


> Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


I concur!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I don't think colors should make a big difference in baby clothes. Either of these could be used for boys or girls.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Depends on the color.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this pattern. Can't read the top as to what pattern it is. Would like to look it up to buy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It is a sad comment that for a newborn, we are already concerned about gender-specific colors. A hundred or so years ago - pink was for boys (diluted blood color) and blue for girls (Mary's robes). The infant's gender identity will not be affected by either color. And it is also sad if young parents are still thinking in these categories, especially since the baby will outgrow the garment in one month's time. So what if strangers cannot tell at an instant glance the sex of the child. Mothers expect this since they all look the same in diapers. Move on.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

what a lovely pattern, it can be used for either boy or girl.

Sheila


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very neutral---and beautiful


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


Your sweater is beautiful and the workmanship looks great BUT this perfectly illustrates a point I made on another thread. If you're going to feature a unique stitch, use plain, single color yarn - if you're going to feature a unique yarn, use a plain stitch. All your beautiful work on the cables is lost in the busy-ness of the variegated yarn, where in the original photo of the pastel sweaters the cable pops out at you.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


I agree.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

tracy said:


> Is this suitable,e for a boy or more for a girl x


It can be for either depends on what colour you decide to knit it in. Very nice.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Purple definitely girl, green could be for both.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


Love the color and the buttons. Adorable!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

either


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Marny CA said:


> My daughter, all in pink, and people would say "oh, what a cute little boy!"
> 
> With my son, he finally learned in high school that he looked gorgeous in pink!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Either boy or girl. I think it might look nice in an oatmeal maybe with a blue or brown fleck


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

it would do both,from the button band that is for a girl but you could change the side of the buttons for a boy


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I think it is suitable for either.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Suitable for either girl or boy. If knitted up in a soft grey, it could be worn with navy or pink onesies.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Tracy, the top of the leaflet is blurred with the name of this pattern. I am trying to guess so do some others. 

Is it wonderful chunky 4920?

Please let us know.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Zinzin said:


> Tracy, the top of the leaflet is blurred with the name of this pattern. I am trying to guess so do some others.
> 
> Is it wonderful chunky 4920?
> 
> Please let us know.


Looks like wondersoft chunky.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Looks like wondersoft chunky.


I found the pattern on ebay.

Wondersoft chunky 4928.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitting-Pattern-STYLECRAFT-4928-BABYS-CARDIGANS-HAT-SCARF-14-22-/271336011510


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree with the other comments, it would be lovely for a boy or girl depending on the yarn colour. kmangal16, your jacket and hat looks beautiful, the variegated yarn and buttons are delightful. Gorgeous knitting.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

OttawaDar said:


> I found the pattern on ebay.
> 
> Wondersoft chunky 4928. .. it's from Stylecraft
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitting-Pattern-STYLECRAFT-4928-BABYS-CARDIGANS-HAT-SCARF-14-22-/271336011510


Thank you. The guessing game is over now I go for the hunt.

Thank you once agian, I really like this and wnat to make for my 2 grandsons.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

To me the pattern is neutral and the color choice would indicate the gender.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I would vote for a girl if it is lilac as it appears on my computer.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I would say it is suitable for boy or girl. They are very pretty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a gorgeous set


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

it would do either, just swap the band to other side for a boy


----------



## Lindyloo2002 (Jun 23, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


Beautiful, looks so different in variegated! Thank you for sharing your photo.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitly either boy or girl.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I think the style is perfect for a boy!
Even if one of the sweaters is lavender, it looks more suitable for a boy than a girl.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Kamangal16: that is so cute....love the buttons.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

inkie said:


> Kmangal16: great sweater, but just LOVE the buttons!


Ditto! I love the whole thing. But the buttons really add something special to the whole sweater


----------



## rita0517 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the pattern is for both but the colors are more for a girl.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I would think that they are good for both...they are baby colours.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the pattern is lovely for either a boy or girl. As others have stated choice of yarn and buttons will make it feminine or masculine.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think for either boy OR girl. Choose a good color for either. Really cute sweater.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> Most Aran stitch patterns are unisex.
> 
> Not sure why you are concerned about lengths since we are all alike at that age--short and stout. Once they reach infant hood then that's everyone for themselves since we all grow at different rates and directions. Nothing wrong with a little round midriff peeking out--look what they wear when they get older for heavens sake!!!
> 
> Colors--who cares! It wasn't that long ago ALL infants/toddlers and even children were dressed the same--maybe the pendulum should swing back in that direction for those that are having identity issues when they start getting older. Just love when people come up to a infant all in pink and say "what a cute baby boy"--maybe that would be a good way to put a stop to all the madness. IMO they should all be dressed in military blue or black so that when they start looking around they realize they have clothes on and the adults should wear baby pink and blue to show they are proud of the sex they are LOL.


the original color schemes were Pink for boys and Blue for Girls way, way, way, back in the day. Back then , the Head Docs said that Pinks were to strong of a color for girls and would lead to gender issues. Hmmmm, My how the times have a changed!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

tracy said:


> Thanks I'm struggling to understand what rows I've to decrease on for the fronts and what ends


This is lovely. It can be for a boy or girl. Colors do not seem to matter too much now. I've seen infant boys in pink and girls in light blue. Today, this is happening with adults also.

As far as the decreasing, you will be doing this at what will be the neck edge, which is the end with the buttonhole/buttons border stitch. Enjoy!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Depending on the color you pick they both can be for a girl or boy. The scarf a girl!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I think both styles are great for a boy, in darker colors. I can see both of them in grey, tan, navy blue, hunter green or even cream.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> TOP ONE FOR A GIRL (IF ITS LILAC) AND THE BOTTOM FOR A BOY


 :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those outfits are so sweet. Could be for either boy or girl.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think gender neutral at that young of an age.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you can do them for either depending on colour used.
I love cables and knit them for both.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

LOVE THE BUTTOND BUT THEY LOOK GIRLIE TO ME


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Either, depends on what colour you knit it in


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I think either. It all depends on the color.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally, I would have switched the colors....and used the lavender for the delicate "girl sweater" and the green for the "boy" one!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I would say the mauve coloured one is more likely best for a boy, but a girl could wear it too.

Your knitting is wonderful and I love the pattern!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got the news from my daughter that the twins she is expecting are a boy AND a girl. I get to knit everything!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

ra1nb0z said:


> I just got the news from my daughter that the twins she is expecting are a boy AND a girl. I get to knit everything!


Congratulations! There is an "unwritten law" for grandparents: You get to do with your grandchildren what you could not do with your children. As you said, you can knit everything - color is unlimited!
Best wishes to your family.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Lucky you!!!!!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it is good for a boy or girl.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Kittyjean said:


> the original color schemes were Pink for boys and Blue for Girls way, way, way, back in the day. Back then , the Head Docs said that Pinks were to strong of a color for girls and would lead to gender issues. Hmmmm, My how the times have a changed!!


Yes, time has changed. I remember knitting sweaters and hats in yellow or light green because the sex of the babies expected was not known. Now-a-days, toddlers, boys or girls, are wearing grey and black and blue is either- or. Now, we also hear about the sex of the baby before it is born and Mommy and Daddy can see the baby in Mommy's womb. Yes, times have changed.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Yes, time has changed. I remember knitting sweaters and hats in yellow or light green because the sex of the babies expected was not known. Now-a-days, toddlers, boys or girls, are wearing grey and black and blue is either- or. Now, we also hear about the sex of the baby before it is born and Mommy and Daddy can see the baby in Mommy's womb. Yes, times have changed.


Yes we have progressed! In my day also, you didn't know the sex of your unborn baby. My case was even more primitive. Because we didn't have sonograms, we used x-rays and my twins were predicted as "a big baby and a lot of water". Imagine our surprise when (with 3 other children already at home) I gave birth to fraternal twin girls! Doctor said he never heard more than one heartbeat and they must have been one behind the other in the x-ray. Not much time then to indulge in knitting. Left that up to my MIL - who incidentally was much better than I at that time. She's the one who taught me Continental! Thank you, Mama!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

ra1nb0z said:


> Yes we have progressed! In my day also, you didn't know the sex of your unborn baby. My case was even more primitive. Because we didn't have sonograms, we used x-rays and my twins were predicted as "a big baby and a lot of water". Imagine our surprise when (with 3 other children already at home) I gave birth to fraternal twin girls! Doctor said he never heard more than one heartbeat and they must have been one behind the other in the x-ray. Not much time then to indulge in knitting. Left that up to my MIL - who incidentally was much better than I at that time. She's the one who taught me Continental! Thank you, Mama!


You are blessed in more ways than one. Enjoy your family and your knitting!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Today they have sonograms and other things. Yet I know quite a few who wanted to be surprised and didn't want to know what they were having.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> It would depend on what colour yarn you use. I used a variegated yarn and thought it would be suitable for boy or girl. See picture.


this is just beautiful love the yarn & buttons would put on either!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i think the pattern is perfect for a boy or girl!


----------

